# Barricade spreader settings for Scotts EdgeGuard MINI Spreader.



## provlima (Sep 6, 2018)

I am using Barricade 0.48% granules pre emergent weed control granules and having a tough time

finding the correct setting to use with the Scotts Turf Builder EdgeGuard MINI Spreader.

Neither Scotts or Andersons (manuf. of Barricade) has been of any help

Does anyone know what the correct setting should be for the above spreader?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In my opinion the best way is to measure your lawn sqft, weight it and apply the weight the label specifies using the lowest flowable setting from your spreader. This will limit over application errors.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

provlima said:


> I am using Barricade 0.48% granules pre emergent weed control granules and having a tough time
> 
> finding the correct setting to use with the Scotts Turf Builder EdgeGuard MINI Spreader.
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know the manufacturer, SGN, or target rate per 1000 sq ft? We can work backwards from there if needed if we have some of that info.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Second what @g-man said. I ignore recommended setting completely. Measure the area, figure how much active product you want based on the label's max and min rates, put it on the lightest setting and go to town. As you get used to your spreader, you'll be able to use a heavier setting.


----------

